# Hiya



## Ciar2001 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hiya from London, trained in Steel Wire Mantis under Sifu Tony Leung when i was younger, currently been training Chowgar Mantis for just over 4 years with Sifu Michael Franklyn one of Paul Whitrods students 

great to find new websites to read and take part in.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## stickarts (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Ciar2001 (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheers for the welcomes


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Always good to have another Brit onboard!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 16, 2009)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Great to meet you


----------

